# Should gasket overlap spud washer on toilet?



## boarderx (Dec 21, 2010)

I replaced the flush valve in my Gerber toilet. My problem is related to the tank to bowl gasket. I bought a generic gasket from Lowes that is made for a Gerber toilet. It's thick enough but when I have the tank off the toilet, the gasket only is wide enough to cover the threaded end of the plastic flush valve. The gasket won't stretch to cover the large plastic spud washer. 

Is this the correct way to install the gasket? *Should* it sit right below the washer? Do I have the wrong part? Do I need a gasket with a larger inside diameter?

I tightened the bolts tight enough so that the tank doesn't have any play/movement in any direction. When I peek through the space between the tank/bowl I can see that the gasket hasn't compressed enough to overlap the spud washer. This is where the water is leaking from. It comes up through the top of the gasket and then leaks through the 
mounting bolts. I would think that tightening the mounting bolts should compress the gasket enough to cover the spud washer. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a pic of a couple different ones I have laying around as spares.
I also can't find another one that has the imprint for your spud too.
So as you can see, there are different ones for sure. Guess which one DIDN'T fit my pressure assisted one and squirted (clean) water all over the wall? lol
I threw in the smallest one to make it look like Mickey Mouse, it's not for toilets.
You may need to go to a local hardware store to find the RIGHT gasket too, some are not readily available, it seems, at the BB stores..... did I mention pressure assisted toilets? lol
Do not assume it will seal correctly around the spud, mine sure the heck didn't!


DM


----------



## boarderx (Dec 21, 2010)

The gasket on the bottom looks like it has an inset for the spud washer, which makes sense, but the Gerber gasket that I have doesn't have the inset. Gonna take a run to hoem depot today to look for a different gasket. Unfortunately there aren't any small plumbing shops around my area!




DangerMouse said:


> Here's a pic of a couple different ones I have laying around as spares.
> I also can't find another one that has the imprint for your spud too.
> So as you can see, there are different ones for sure. Guess which one DIDN'T fit my pressure assisted one and squirted (clean) water all over the wall? lol
> I threw in the smallest one to make it look like Mickey Mouse, it's not for toilets.
> ...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The one I can't find actually has a hexagon shaped indent, not round as shown, that fits the spud exactly.

I'd try that type first.

*Good Luck!*

DM


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

What is the function of the spud gasket anyway? I just rebuilt my toilets and if I poke the top of my spud gasket with a q-tip water poors out.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

A spud gasket that does its job will provide a proper seal between the tank and bowl there should be no leaks. If it leaks it was either improperly installed or is worn and has to be replaced.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

If you were to fill up a removed tank with the flapper closed without a spud gasket in place as a test, should the tank leak from around the spud nut?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

yes...


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Ok, whats wrong if the spud gasket sweats from the surface meeting the tank(not the bowl) once the tank is re-installed? Is it because the tank is either too loose or too tight(assuming brand new proper sized gasket).


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

The tank should sit level and touching the bowl with no movement on the bowl.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I think I discovered my problem. The original spud gasket is 1/4" wider in diameter and much beefier. It's still in good shape so I'm going to reuse it and see if the leak persists. It's showing no signs of cracking, deteriorating, and is still soft(only 4 years old). Can't say the same for the ball setup I removed. Will report back tomorrow.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

epson, I'm not sure if you understood my initial question. Unless I'm mistaken, a tank should not leak from any of it's seals even if it's off the bowl. If the drain tube/flapper gasket(not flapper itself) was to leak, this would cause the tank to lose water and flush by itself to refill periodically depending on the rate of the leak....


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

That’s correct, if all the gaskets are in place and in good condition then you shouldn’t have any leaking but things do wear out and dirt builds up. Question; did you try and clean your old drain valve seat with some steel wool or fine sandpaper to remove any residual debris and then place your old flapper back on to see if the leak stopped because sometime there will be a buildup of debris there and cause leaking.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

The first one, no, I just cranked the spud nut even tighter. The second tank the next day I used emery paper to clean the surface and it worked like a charm. Thanks for the help and tips!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

n0c7 said:


> a tank should not leak from any of it's seals even if it's off the bowl.


We have 2 different types of toilets here in our home. 
In one case this is true, not so in the other. 
The pressure-assisted FlushMate/Crane can be removed with no leaking because it's a tank inside the tank, but the cheapo one in the little half-bath has THREE holes in the bottom of the tank, one for the flapper and two to drop bolts with water-tight gaskets through to mount to the bowl.... 
I'm PRETTY sure water would run out of those two holes if removed without draining.... :whistling2: 

DM


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> We have 2 different types of toilets here in our home.
> In one case this is true, not so in the other.
> The pressure-assisted FlushMate/Crane can be removed with no leaking because it's a tank inside the tank, but the cheapo one in the little half-bath has THREE holes in the bottom of the tank, one for the flapper and two to drop bolts with water-tight gaskets through to mount to the bowl....
> I'm PRETTY sure water would run out of those two holes if removed without draining.... :whistling2:
> ...


Yeah I was also thinking the same thing but you can put Teflon sealant on those bolts and washers and it will stop the leaking. But not everybody knows that little trick... :whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmmm, wouldn't 100% silicone be better?

DM


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes it would but you can’t fill the tank the same day but with Teflon sealant you can fill the tank within minutes…


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Good point.... Po)

DM


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance. I was assuming all toilets were the same as mine. :blush:


----------

